# Como conectar mini camara de video a tv (no por puerto de video sino por antena)



## cardos (May 20, 2009)

buenas  a todos les pido una ayudita, tengo una mini camara de video la cual yo deseo conectar a la tv peor tiene solamente el puerto de video o sea el conector amarillo y mi interes en conectarla en el puerto de antena del televisor porque deseo hacer un sistema  de seguridad si conocen algun circuito que module o convierta la senal de video a senal de rf para conectar a la antena por favor postearlo en este tema por favor o si conocen alguna paguina en la cual haya algo que me sirva por favor postearlo muchas gracias por su tiempo   [/b]


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Hay un aparato conversor de Video a Antena, lo podes comprar, quizas te sirva. Este se usa para convertir la señal de video de salida de un DVD para la entrada de antena de las T.V´s que no tienen entrada de video Coaxial*

*Creo que asi se llama

El diagrama no lo dispongo, pero con un poco de esfuerzo lo puedes hayar.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## cardos (May 20, 2009)

gracias eso es lo que necesito pero si estuviese el esquema mucho mejor en realidad esos aparatos son muy caros entonces deseo hacer uno k sea economico...........


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Prueba "Googleando"*, en internet te puedes sorprender de toda la Info que puedes tener a la mano

*Googlear = Usar el buscador Google.

Algo que debes saber es que esos circuitos son algo complicados, se trabaja con señales de reloj altas. Mucho componente de monteja superficial (SMD) y, por lo tanto, alguien no experimentado con la electronica se llevaria unos buenos dolores de cabeza.

PD: si queres "ahorrarte" algunos centavos, me atrevo a decir que quizas el coste del "Invento" puede ser igual... o de plano se pase al compararlo con el aparato ya elaborado.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## cardos (May 20, 2009)

gracias tacatomon por todo, ya he buscado en google y no he visto nada similar, ni parecido al projecto que busco. yo tengo conoceimientos de electronica y para mi no es problemas trabajar con piezas smd si hubiese un plano traajaria sin problemas orientame al respecto por favor ok gracias................


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Pos men, andamos igual, intente por algunos metodos... Pero donde parece haber algo de información, hay que pagar para acceder a los archivos.

Mas no podria ayuderte hermano.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## cardos (May 20, 2009)

ok gracias de todas maneras vere por ebay si aparece algo k me pueda servir ok de todas maneras muchas gracias ok


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

De nada hermano, para eso estamos.

Suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2009)

Hola.
Si tienes un VHS o VCR, lo podrías usar para conectar la cámara al TV. Conectas la camara al VHS, este al TV.
Si deseas puedes intentar construir este circuito: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Usa un viejo Family Game , entrás por audio y video (entrás por las salidas) y salís por antena al Tv. 

Funciona con la fuente conectada pero sin encenderlo.

Yo los destripaba y le sacaba la plaqueta del modulador cortandole el cable cinta.

Dejo una foto.

Funciona!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2009)

Hace años me fabrique uno con un simple transistor, pero el resultado era muy mediocre, borroneaba, mejor utilizar un boster de video o algun modulador.


----------



## marcocr (Oct 1, 2014)

Esta camara fue sacada de un video karaoke, es en B/N como se ve en la imagen tiene tres cables quisiera saber como o a que la deberia conectar para que funcione,o si por lo menos hay posibilidades de que sirva....


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 1, 2014)

negro es masa ,rojo es positivo , amarillo es salida de video  y me imagino que se alimenta a 5v


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Oct 1, 2014)

¿No viene ningún número de referencia?


----------



## marcocr (Oct 1, 2014)

no hay ningun numero...y entonces el amarillo lo puedo conectar a la entrada de algun televisor y se deberia ver algo....


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 1, 2014)

marcocr dijo:
			
		

> no hay ningun numero...y entonces el amarillo lo puedo conectar a la entrada de algun televisor y se deberia ver algo....



Y sabes bajo qué protocolo/estándar/codificación convierte la imagen captada?

Para ver algo en un televisor necesitarás codificar la señal de video que obtengas de la cámara a una señal que "entienda" el televisor.

Primero habría que saber la matrícula, pero si no la trae, tienes todas las de perder...

Salu2!


----------

